# Got my TTRS Wrapped - Warning, sunglasses required ;)



## andyleem (Aug 7, 2011)

Always wanted to get my TTRS wrapped a wild colour, and since the sun has been coming out I thought I'd finally go ahead with it! I was undecided between matte baby blue, matte purple and matte green... but I thought I'd go for the widlest colour 

Like marmite I guess 



















Overall I'm impressed with how it has turned out. Better than I expected.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cool, I like it.


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8) different for sure.
Welcome to the wrapped community.
Steve


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Subtle :lol: Your wheels look a bit "pedestrian" compared to the bodywork now though, any plans to switch them, or do something to "spice" them up a bit?


----------



## andyleem (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree about the wheels. I was going to get the mirror in black etc, but it looks odd with the wheels when I photoshopped it... so they had to go green. Possibly getting Black rotiform BLQ's though


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Snappy79 said:


> Cool, I like it.


+1


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks good, I think CF mirrors would be the best option...


----------



## xxxcorps (Apr 3, 2013)

Love it! Now get the wheel inserts powder coated black I reckon...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmmm subtle :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow! Big balls!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Out of interest, do you have to tell the DVLA about things like this? I'd imagine if the police check your reg and see it come up as a different colour they'd be a bit suspicious. Although if you're going to drive round in a cloned car you'd probably choose something a little less conspicuous I suppose


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

You shrinking violet....i quite like that.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks great, nice to see something different and bright


----------



## andyleem (Aug 7, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Looks great, nice to see something different and bright


It's bright for sure!!! Haha. Think I've seen your car in hitchin before. I'm only over in Harpenden


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I like it actually, very bold.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

andyleem said:



> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great, nice to see something different and bright
> ...


Brilliant! at last you're the first person on here that has confirmed to have a TTRS locally to me! I sure wont be able to miss you :lol: contemplating getting mine wrapped in something unusual at some point too, where did you get it done? PM me if you like. Starting to get the odd stone dink on the nose of the car so even more reason to do it


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks really cool had mine done last month but not as wild as this!



beepcake said:


> Out of interest, do you have to tell the DVLA about things like this? I'd imagine if the police check your reg and see it come up as a different colour they'd be a bit suspicious. Although if you're going to drive round in a cloned car you'd probably choose something a little less conspicuous I suppose


Nah it's only a temporary colour change the base colour is still the same as the V5. Only need to notify insurance


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Love that 

You near Watford, looks like the Harlequin Car Park?! Up there every couple of weeks, will look out for you!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

igotone said:


> Wow! Big balls!


+1

Was that expensive if you don't mind me asking? Also an interesting point about the colour and the DVLC as technically the colour is still on the car but hidden.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

moro anis said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Big balls!
> ...


Yep if it was a re-spray then its a different case


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Brave, bit too max power for me though.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DVLC doesn't need to know about temporary car wraps.
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like kermit he looks cool


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Love it!
Very nice 8)


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You do have ball's, good for you for being that brave.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG.... trying to become Greenpeace member of the month?


----------



## LeTrench (Nov 29, 2012)

Good on ya!

I would also love to know how much something like that would cost - was considering going matte red myself...but maybe a matte yellow could work!?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

LeTrench said:


> Good on ya!
> 
> I would also love to know how much something like that would cost - was considering going matte red myself...but maybe a matte yellow could work!?[/quote
> 
> yellow would be cool


----------



## Morells (Mar 4, 2013)

I love it  I would love to get mine done like this one


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Impressive, are the inside paint surfaces wrapped as well?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Morells said:


> I love it  I would love to get mine done like this one


Very nice, I've seen a lovely pearlescent metallic turquoise wrap, tempted to get it done


----------



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Seen it asked a couple of times, but no response........how much???


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

*Like*


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Neptune said:


> Seen it asked a couple of times, but no response........how much???


When I had My Lotus Wrapped by Bro-In-Law of a friend it was £900 including the wrap.

I think a Lotus is more tricky but still i'd guess its about 900-1200 to wrap a TT (Well) if not a little more...


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Neptune said:


> Seen it asked a couple of times, but no response........how much???


Just googled company called Raccoon who wrap £900-£2500 depending on size complexity ect, they have good gallery

*Like*


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

About 1k I would say for a roadster, maybe 1.2k for a coupe


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

If Carlsberg did cars they'd do one like this! 8)

Love it, we used to make posters with that colour...... Day Glow I think they called it!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mine was 1600 incl shuts..








Steve


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Mine was 1600 incl shuts..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What colour is this Steve? loving this one too. Would also look good on a car with Ali parts :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It's a fairly new colour as technology improves in the manufacturing.
It's iridescent blue..

Steve


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

love the iridescent colours, those wheels are monster!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> love the iridescent colours, those wheels are monster!


Old school Schmidts in 18, kerbing is in the past..  
Steve


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> What colour is this Steve? loving this one too. Would also look good on a car with Ali parts :wink:


But you would have to buy a new key ring :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > What colour is this Steve? loving this one too. Would also look good on a car with Ali parts :wink:
> ...


Damn!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > love the iridescent colours, those wheels are monster!
> ...


Kerb free wheels, godsend


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Mainly cos I daren't go near them now.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

For a positive there's always a negative, wing mirrors knocked off because you parked too far from the kerb!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> For a positive there's always a negative, wing mirrors knocked off because you parked too far from the kerb!


Oh yeah, forgot about that..and there CF as well.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > For a positive there's always a negative, wing mirrors knocked off because you parked too far from the kerb!
> ...


I bet your MKI goes like hell, specially with all those mods I see you've had done


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

How much was it for the wrap, I'm looking to get mine done? Don't think I will be as gutsy as that but have to say its very funky


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Atom1 said:


> How much was it for the wrap, I'm looking to get mine done? Don't think I will be as gutsy as that but have to say its very funky


Here you go

http://www.raccoon.co.uk/colour-change/pricing.aspx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Nah, it's a slow and heavy V6 but I'm trying to make it look fast.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Atom1 said:
> 
> 
> > How much was it for the wrap, I'm looking to get mine done? Don't think I will be as gutsy as that but have to say its very funky
> ...


Cheers, now to decide what colour!?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would recommend staying with a similar colour to the car as it will help to hide the odd defect.
Steve


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

If I was going to have it done and was feeling brave, I'd have Lambo baby blue:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great love the TT in bright colours.

beign brave, pffft if you lot were brave you'd order them in bright colours too start with


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anakin said:


> Looks great love the TT in bright colours.
> 
> beign brave, pffft if you lot were brave you'd order them in bright colours too start with


At a price of course


----------



## andyleem (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Holy shit, that's bright  :lol: :lol:


----------



## lizard (May 27, 2009)

andyleem said:


> I agree about the wheels. I was going to get the mirror in black etc, but it looks odd with the wheels when I photoshopped it... so they had to go green. Possibly getting Black rotiform BLQ's though


I love marmite 

Personally I would do the wheels Matt Black powder coat with the rims and triangle bits the same green.... Ass Kicking 8)


----------

